# Questions sur PowerMac 9600.



## iMacounet (22 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai l'occasion d'avoir un PowerMac 9600, mais avant j'ai des questions :

Mac OS 9.2 est il installable ?

1.5 Gb de ram, oui mais quel modèle ?

Si je lui mets une carte PCI usb, va t'elle fonctionner ? 

Ou trouver une carte processeur pour le transformer en G3 ? 

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mac OS 9.2 est il installable ?



Oui, au prix d'une bidouille, un logiciel dont le nom m'échappe (ça ne nous rajeunis pas tout ça :rateau



iMacounet a dit:


> 1.5 Gb de ram, oui mais quel modèle ?



De l'EDO ou de la FPM *5V*, en barrettes 168 broches.



iMacounet a dit:


> Si je lui mets une carte PCI usb, va t'elle fonctionner ?



Oui, mais en USB1 (ça n'est qu'à partir de Mac OS X que l'USB2 a été géré)



iMacounet a dit:


> Ou trouver une carte processeur pour le transformer en G3 ?



Doit plus y en avoir bézef. Entre autres, Sonnet et Newertech en faisaient, mais maintenant, à part le marché de l'occasion ou les brokers, je ne vois pas !


----------



## iMacounet (22 Septembre 2010)

Merci Pascal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2010)

Tiens, la migration des serveurs nous a fait perdre un message intéressant sur le type de carte USB compatible avec le 9600 là (d'Invité, je crois ?)


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2010)

Non, c'était Claude72 il me semble


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2010)

Ah oui, tu as raison ! De toute façon, c'est bien toi le mieux placé pour savoir si c'était ou non Invité ! :rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (23 Septembre 2010)

Dommage, car ça m'interesse. 

Edit : c'est une carte PCI USB 2.0 "Advance"


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Dommage, car ça m'interesse.



Avec un peu de chance, il repassera ici, mais le problème, c'est que c'était son seul post dans ce fil, donc, son abonnement a été supprimé avec son post !


----------



## iMacounet (23 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec un peu de chance, il repassera ici, mais le problème, c'est que c'était son seul post dans ce fil, donc, son abonnement a été supprimé avec son post !


Ah mince.


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2010)

Il disait principalement deux chose :

la carte doit être à la norme OHCI
les cartes Usb2 avec 4 connecteurs extérieurs et/ou avec des connecteurs intérieurs Usb2 ne fonctionnent quasiment jamais.
Il faut privilégier les cartes Usb1 deux sorties

Edit : tiens il y avait ce sujet


----------



## iMacounet (23 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Il disait principalement deux chose :
> 
> la carte doit être à la norme OHCI
> les cartes Usb2 avec 4 connecteurs extérieurs et/ou avec des connecteurs intérieurs Usb2 ne fonctionnent quasiment jamais.
> ...


La mienne c'est une carte USB 2.0 avec quatre connecteurs externes et un connecteur interne. :hein:


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2010)

Je sais que sur mes StarMax 603Ev@200 toutes celles que j'ai essayées ne fonctionnaient pas.
souvent avec freeze complet.
J'ai trouvé des cartes compatibles, des Usb1, 2 sorties&#8230;
Ce genre
je crois que c'est celle là avec un chipset Via


----------



## iMacounet (23 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Je sais que sur mes StarMax 603Ev@200 toutes celles que j'ai essayées ne fonctionnaient pas.
> souvent avec freeze complet.
> J'ai trouvé des cartes compatibles, des Usb1, 2 sorties
> Ce genre
> je crois que c'est celle là avec un chipset Via


Merci d'avoir cherché. 

Le vendeur n'a pas répondu à mon mail donc pour l'instant pas de 9600.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2010)

Sur un 9600, je ne sais pas, mais moi, j'en ai eu une à 3 ports externes (plus un interne), je pensais qu'elle était incompatible avec mon 5500, et le gars à qui je l'ai vendu l'a faite fonctionner sans problème sur un 5400. C'était mon port PCI qui était défectueux !


----------



## claude72 (23 Septembre 2010)

Je disais que :


1- Pour installer OS 9.2x sur un 9600, il faut OS9 helper



2- À ma connaissance, en général les cartes USB 1 bas de gamme OHCI qui ont 2 ports USB fonctionnent quasiment toujours sur un PM9600...

... alors que celles qui ont 4 ports externes + 1 ou 2 interne-s peuvent être incompatibles avec les PM9600, comme les cartes USB 1-2 à base de chip NEC qui ont été les dernières cartes USB vendues par MacWay à une époque, et qui fonctionnent en USB 1 sous OS9 et en USB 2 sous OS X, mais qui ne sont pas reconnues par le PM9600.
(en fait, ces cartes ne fonctionnent pas avec les PowerMac 7200/8200, 7500/7600/8500/9500 et 7300/8600/9600)

(alors qu'elles  fonctionnent parfaitement sur un G3 beige ou un G4 sous OS 9 !!!)





			
				Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> Sur un 9600, je ne sais pas, mais moi, j'en ai eu une à 3 ports externes (plus un interne), je pensais qu'elle était incompatible avec mon 5500, et le gars à qui je l'ai vendu l'a faite fonctionner sans problème sur un 5400. C'était mon port PCI qui était défectueux !


Je n'ai pas dit que c'était systématique !!!

... mais les cartes qui ont plus de 2 ports sont un peu plus évoluées, et peuvent être :
- soit des cartes USB2, qui ne fonctionnent pas du tout puisque l'OS 9 est limité à l'USB 1,
- soit les cartes à base de chip NEC qui "commutent" automatiquement d'USB 1 à USB 2 en fonction de l'OS utilisé et qui ne sont pas compatibles avec le 9600...

... alors qu'en général une carte USB 1 et OHCI, avec seulement 2 ports (comme celles que montrent les liens d'*Invité*) est une bête carte tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique, et a de grandes chances de fonctionner.


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2010)

Sonnet a encore des Crescendo PCI, il suffit de commander aux US (ce que j'avais fait il y a longtemps pour ma super carte 68040 pour LC  )

Sur le store de Sonnet (bouton store), tu trouveras une Crescendo PCI G3/500 à 30 dollars (neuve bien sur) ! Faut pas se priver à ce prix là. Il est clair qu'ils vident le stock et que ce sera bientôt fini.

Par contre envoie leur un petit mail avant en leur disant que tu ne la trouves plus en Europe et que tu veux commander sur le site US. J'avais fait comme ça pour la mienne et ils avaient été très sympa et ont accepté de suite. Je ne me souviens plus combien j'avais payé de port, mais c'était pas le plus important


----------



## Invité (24 Septembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Sur le store de Sonnet (bouton store), tu trouveras une Crescendi PCI G3/500 à 30 dollars (neuve bien sur) ! Faut pas se priver à ce prix là. Il est clair qu'ils vident le stock et que ce sera bientôt fini.



Excellent !!!


----------

